# New to pigeons



## Moglet (Feb 2, 2009)

We live in France and recently went to a poultry fair where we won a Cauchois Maille Jaune pigeon in a tombola. It is a beautiful bird, born last November but we don't know if it's male or female or really anything about pigeons. We are assuming that this breed is a French breed as all the information about them on the internet is in French and very minimal. 

Is anyone out there familiar with this breed? We'd like to know how to sex the bird as we are thinking of getting it a friend but obviously don't know what to buy. Once it becomes used to where it lives, would it come back to us if we let it go like a homing pigeon or would it just fly away? We have had it a couple of weeks and it is feedling and preening well and my husband is building it an outside cage because we think it needs some company (we also have chickens).

Any tips or information would be fantastic and at least we would know we were doing the right thing for it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Moglet and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I am not familiar with the breed but found some photos on-line. Does your bird look like this?










Hopefully some of our show pigeon experts will be able to provide some information.

Basically the care of your pigeon would be the same as that for most breeds of pigeon. If this is a show breed as opposed to a racing or performing breed of pigeon, it should not be released. If you provide a loft with an aviary, the bird should be perfectly happy. A companion or mate would be wonderful for the bird. It is still just a bit to young to determine the sex.

Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

you won him in a tombola??what an unusual prize,if he looks like above hes a fine pigeon!! as for sexing him(or her)if he starts to puff up and tail drag and bow hes male!!its hard to tell sometimes,ive been fooled a couple of times lol,if your keeping just a couple you may be able to convert a shed(making sure clean air circulates and is not damp) or buy a small garden loft,try to get to know other pigeon keepers in your area,perhaps a locla pigeon club,there are many fine folks here on PT who have a wealth of knowledge on all aspects of pigeon care


----------



## Moglet (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and yes, that's exactly what it looks like and it is ringed like the one in the photograph. I have to say I was amazed to win it. It cost 2 euros and they were actually selling them for 23 euros so I got a bargain! How old does a pigeon have to be before you can determine the sex?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moglet said:


> How old does a pigeon have to be before you can determine the sex?


Possibly as young as 5-8 months, but you may not be able to tell until your bird has the opportunity to see other pigeons and respond in a gender appropriate manner. 

Terry


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish i could win a another pigeon


----------

